# Cockapoo prices



## Rumster (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi folks ,

Is there a logical reason why there is a big difference in prices, have seen some on preloved for as £1200 down to £450 I think 1200 seems an awful lot for a puppy so what makes them worth this amount. I guess depends on breeders set up etc or just a family having a litter.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Prices do vary a lot but more expensive does not always mean better. There is a known puppy dealer/ broker that sells puppies on sites like you mention for £1200/£1250 they write good convincing adverts but are just selling on sick puppies that have been bought from puppy farms? 

This thread is full of great info for prospective puppy buyers, if you can find a breeder that covers all theses bases then go with them. Normally prices range from £800 to £1000.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

I have to say that both of mine came from lovely hobby breeders who adored the pups but also their family dogs,who all seemed very happy and chilled out. We paid around £650 each for ours and they are wonderful dogs. I think the 'average' price for a pup will change from region to region and isn't a reflection of the quality of the pups. In my hunt for a pup,I've mostly seen pups priced from £600-£800.
Like Karen says,you do also get the disreputable people who are just in it for the money.
I have seen expensive pups on preloved for a higher price one week,then a couple of weeks later the price has been lowered because they haven't sold.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

In my view any above £600 are just cashing in on the designer dog craze. You can usually buy pure breed dogs around £450 so it is difficult to see that it is any more expensive to rear a litter of one dog type over anaother. Most breeders sell their dogs with a certain level of support in terms of proof of parentage, vet checks, eye and hip certificates and some sort of 'puppy pack'. All the various 'poo' crosses are making top dollar but other than current popularity of the type there is no apparent reason for the £1000 puppy. Look around and use some common sense and the sub £650 dogs are out there in good numbers.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with karen in that there is a well known breeder, or rather dealer, in cockapoos who always advertises them for £1200....often seen on 'dogs & puppies'. I don't even think the pic in some of the ads even look like a cockapoo so I would be very wary of these ads. This person has been reported on Puppy Love Campaigns but this has not stopped this person from carrying on.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

'Cockatoo'  funny typo!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Tressa said:


> 'Cockatoo'  funny typo!


My computer does that all the time....the joys of predictive text


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have adjusted title.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Have to say I did pay £1200 for Beau and she was from a hobby breeder (not breeder mentioned in above posts) I was happy to pay this amount because she did come with 2 x PRA certificates and 2 x five gen pedigrees from both parents, eye health testing was paramount to me as having had a dog go blind I did not want to take any chances however Kody my new little pup he was £850 and I was happy with the 1 PRA test just of the father. I know some breeders charge more for specific colours, I think as long as you ensure that the health tests especially PRA has been done on one of the parents and you see proof i.e certificate of PRA test then if you manage to find a puppy for cheaper then he/she should be fine. X


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I paid £950 each for mine and in my opinion they were worth every penny!

On the other hand I don't usually tell anyone else what I paid even if people ask (pedigree owners cant bear the fact that their their pedigrees cost less than our cross -breeds!) so I only tell other cockapoo owners!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

tessybear said:


> Well I paid £950 each for mine and in my opinion they were worth every penny!
> 
> On the other hand I don't usually tell anyone else what I paid even if people ask (pedigree owners cant bear the fact that their their pedigrees cost less than our cross -breeds!) so I only tell other cockapoo owners!


Totally agree Tess, there is so much nastiness that goes around among pedigree owners towards our beloved cockapoos, what ever they cost they're absolutely priceless to us  and me too I never let on to anyone other than cockapoo owners for fear of being frowned at x


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I agree that what people pay is entirely up to them - but breeders need to be doing their bit too and in my humble opinion a PRA test is the absolute minimum breeders should be doing and at the price many charge for pups they should be doing every possible test including hip scoring and knee checking for BOTH parents not ever just the stud.

Not doing this is unfortunately going to mean that a fair percentage of the lovely pups being bought at the moment are destined for a future of pain from hip dysplaysia or luxating patella.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

We bought both of ours from the same breeder, I'm pretty certain that Willow was £700 and Bracken was £750 so my breeder must have decided it was worth putting the prices up- didn't really think about it until now! I noticed that pedigrees (cockers) can often be £200 but the non-moulting plus cute cocker look is worth the money without a doubt!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Wouldn't dream of buying a cocakpoo at any price without being convinced that all health checks were done. Apart from that it is up to the buyer what they are willing to pay.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I will be paying £750 for mine. A couple of pups on this site are from the same breeder so that put my mind at rest and the dad is DNA option tested clear, a must have in my opinion. My Sister in law thought we were getting a cockatoo, and was trying to envisage it nestling under my husbands beard.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Cat 53 said:


> I will be paying £750 for mine. A couple of pups on this site are from the same breeder so that put my mind at rest and the dad is DNA option tested clear, a must have in my opinion. My Sister in law thought we were getting a cockatoo, and was trying to envisage it nestling under my husbands beard.


Haha very funny. Well, a even cockapoo might try to nestle up there - they are cuddly creatures -


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

Breeders can say they are charging 1200 but they will only get that amount if people are prepared to pay that amount. One puppy is not worth more money than another a cockapoo is not worth more than a cocker spaniel it is just the laws of supply and demand, high demand low supply = high price. Breeders are being greedy because people are willing to pay.


----------



## mary181 (Aug 1, 2012)

I am an owner of pedigree cocker and cockapoo(who looks every inch a cocker) and as a pedigree owner I don't give a hoot what someone pays for their dog.As cockapoos come in a wide price range so do pedigree dogs,the price you pay depends on its pedigree,but surely the value of the dog is the loving relationship you have with it, and that is the same with every breed regardless of price.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would like to say you get what you pay for but that's not always the case  

I have paid £750-£950 for a cockapoo, and think this is a fair price ... it is only a fair price if .. BIG if the following is carried out .. 

Both parents well health tested... 
Excellent care for breeding dogs and puppies..
A quality breeder basically  

What would I pay for anything less than the above .. well I wouldn't .. as I wouldn't buy a cockapoo unless I was happy with the above and much more ... 

Price is least important on my list when getting a puppy.. its more about the puppy and the breeder


----------



## Rumster (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all,
I wasn't moaning about the prices just wondered why they varied so much. Thanks for the advice.

Cheers Colin


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Rumster said:


> Hi all,
> I wasn't moaning about the prices just wondered why they varied so much. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Cheers Colin


Hi Colin 

I think many of us owners on here would agree that the prices do vary way too much ...... and the price is not always important or a clear indication of quality either  

We may all agree that when reading adverts don't look at the price but read about the parents, the health testing, the litter and the breeder ... as this is the important stuff


----------

